
Show HN: Track bugs and features that users report using NLP - iloveluce
https://www.getscopeai.com/
======
iloveluce
Hi HN,

I’m Luciano, the co-founder and CTO of ScopeAI
([https://www.getscopeai.com/](https://www.getscopeai.com/)). We’ve built a
product that helps teams track and prioritize bugs and feature requests being
reported through user feedback.

Support, sales or marketing teams report countless bugs and feature requests
they’re hearing them from users to product teams. But as a PM or engineer, you
need context - you need to know who’s reaching out, what they’re saying and
how many people are affected.

ScopeAI makes that easier by using NLP to find all the conversations related
to a bug or feature request once it’s been added by someone on your team.

